# ??Am I In Deep???



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I usually turn off my computer from the keyboard; hit start, hit turn off computer, a window pops up and I hit turn off computer again and it shuts down. 

This morning I was leaving to go to town and just walked by the computer and pressed the switch button on the CPU, which shuts down the system just as does the keyboard. 

However, this time when I came home the computer was still on. I pressed the button again and got a message: "Someone else is using this computer too. If you shut down the computer now they will lose any unsaved data." 

This time I reached down and shut off the power at the surge protector.

What has happened here? Have I been enslaved? 
Ox


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I dunno, but I'd be pooping bricks.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> I usually turn off my computer from the keyboard; hit start, hit turn off computer, a window pops up and I hit turn off computer again and it shuts down.
> 
> This morning I was leaving to go to town and just walked by the computer and pressed the switch button on the CPU, which shuts down the system just as does the keyboard.
> 
> ...


I have been using computer since before 1990. I have worked on Windows 3.1, Windows 95, Windows 98 and Windows XP Home; I bet I have turned computers on an off 10,000 times and I have *NEVER NEVER* had a message box say that to me!. That is just plain freaky weird! I googled the phrase "Someone else is using this computer too" and *nothing* came up. 

Yow! 

donsgal


----------



## Rascal (Oct 18, 2007)

I had that happen to me a couple of times. The only way I could shut it off was at the power strip as well. I just thought it was weird & didnt really worry about it that much till I read this article about Matt Bandy from BWH. I was in the habit of leaving my comp on all the time till I read that, now I dont. My comp got infected with a trojan virus & I had to take it to a tech & get the hard drive wiped & windows XP re-installed.
They put a couple of free anti-virus programs on it, Zone alarm & Ad Aware, & a firewall, so far so good. Good luck & ya I would be concerned about that
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Matt Bandy, the boy next door

Yahoo, which monitors internet chat rooms for suspicious content, reported to authorities that child porn had been uploaded from a computer at the Bandyâs Phoenix, Arizona home. That was enough for Phoenix Police to get a search warrant. Ten officers raided the home at 6 a.m. December 16, 2004, while it was still dark. Matt was getting ready for school; the police woke his father, an emergency room doctor, at gunpoint. The cops grabbed the family computer and later arrested Matt. He was scared out of his mind, as only a 16-year-old kid who has never done anything out of the ordinary can be. He told police he had only looked at some Playboy type photos online.

It took until November 9, 2005 for prosecutor Dan Strange and his boss, Maricopa County Attorney Andrew Thomas, to charge Matt with nine counts of possession of child pornography images. These are Class 2 felonies, just one level below murder, and Matt Bandy faced the possibility of 10 years in prison for each count, served consecutively, with a judge having no discretion in sentencing. He was looking at the rest of his life behind bars, doing hard time as a sex offender. (snip of the article due to copyright)
full article at:
http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/duffy104.html


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

All computers do that IF you are on a Network with other ones. So if this is not on a network with another one I would think it just got stuck in some "lope" and it will be fine the next time. I would shut it down Unplug it for a minute or 2 and then plug back in and start up again, and see if that cleared what was ailing it.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Ox, have you got XP on that computer? Could you have logged in as two different users?

Also, the system logs in as "admin" to run some processes... perhaps it got confused when it couldn't shut down a process... like the spooler or something


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

While its possible someone logged into your computer remotely, if you hafe a firewall or any good router the likleyhood this happened is remote. What it can mean is a system process was running or a patch was updating. A remote printer or USB device could have sent an attach message.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Turn off REMOTE ASSISTANCE and MESSENGER 
Cntrl Panl
Performance and Maintenance
Admin Tools
Services
You can turn off messenger there

then cntrl panl
performance and maintenance
system
look for the tab called REMOTE
make sure that ALLOW REMOTE ASSISTANCE INVITATIONS TO BE SENT FROM THIS COMPUTER is NOT CHECKED
Also make sure REMOTE DESKTOP ALLOW USERS TO CONNECT REMOTELY TO THIS COMPUTER is unchecked. 
Click Apply
Click OK


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> What it can mean is a system process was running or a patch was updating.


I'm with you. That message is very common when the computer is using a network.

There are are a lot of processes that communicate regularly over a network, particularly the Internet. The network can't tell if it's an application or a network user, so it displays the message regardless. Such an application could be an IM client, an automatic antivirus updater, or even spyware. It's unlikely that it was a hacker.

Donsgal, the exact phrase is "There is another user logged onto your computer". Try Googling for that. You'll find lots.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIH_enUS204US206&q=There+is+another+user+logged+onto+your+computer[/ame]


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Nevada; 
I did have the message a bit garbled, didn't I? Yes, it was the one you quoted. 

At any rate, I try not to leave the computer one when I am not in front of it. I feel a bit better about it all now.
Ox


----------

